# Hello from Cheshire



## macp (Jan 19, 2009)

Good evening all
Just found this forum and looks great.Have been a longtime fan of the VAG products having had a few VW and Audi`s.Currently drive a MK4 VW Golf GTi.Just persuading the wife that a TT would be a good idea for us.I am looking for something I can use each day and put a smile on my face.I reckon its the TT and I think she is coming around.On our miniscule budget of 6-7k we seem to be looking at high mileage cars 90 to 100k but if they are anything like other VAGS I have had they will probably brush off the miles with relative ease.I will search the forum for advice but feel free to offer any here.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome best advice join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum... Can I direct you to the link at the bottom of my signature. We are having a meet in the North West on Saturday (24th) COme along if you would like to meet some like minded TT'ers :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

